# DENVER IASCA Tunera Mayhem Sep7th



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Just wanted to post this up hope to see some of you on the lanes..


It Hertz said:


> *Bandimere Speedway in Conjunction with Mile High Sound Designs, High Line Car Audio and Axxis Audio Present Tuner Mayhem Car show Drag Races and IASCA Double point Event. *
> 
> *Sunday Sepember 7th 2008 at Bandimere Speedway, Morrison, Colorado.
> Registration to begin at 8:00 am show starts at 10:00 am*
> ...


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

ROLL CALL who is coming to this event?

We need a good turn out for this event if those of you who like to compete want to see more events like this. We have talked about a Series of events next year, but we need people to show up to be able to show there is a want and need for this type of event. 
The time to put these together is countless, and we need to know that people want and will show up to compete. Also to continue Vendor support for these events and possibly bigger ones we need to show them that the people are here and will compete.

Troy and Myself and other Dealers in the area will commit to shows if we know the participation will be there. 

So spread the word and get those cars ready..... this will be a great day with lots of fun and prizes.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

what is the exact address please? need to figure out the mileage


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Bandimere Speedway

3051 South Rooney Road

Morrison, CO 80465


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> Bandimere Speedway
> 
> 3051 South Rooney Road
> 
> Morrison, CO 80465


Half the work is done!!
>>MAP IT<<


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

My truck is no where complete, but if you guys need an extra set of hands.....please PM me and let me know where to meet up with ya, would be glad to assist in any way I can. I literally live 5 minutes away.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

Come out and have fun check out the show and participate in the activites.


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

I will be there from start to finish, but if anyone needs a extra set of hands for anything, just give a shout as I won't be going thru the lanes this time around and am more than glad to help out so we get some more of these next year.


----------



## Vorlon (Nov 17, 2007)

Ill be there! Im the confused looking blonde guy in the s2000. Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

how was it?


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

bobditts said:


> how was it?


Great!

Not a huge turnout by any means, but not a bust either. It was like the set of "Fast and the Furious". Some very impressive rides were there to race and a few wound up signing up for the show as well. Only a few signed up for the SQ events, however the bass boxing went over well. Matt Hall (CSUflyboy) had the Audi there and if he had been running the tune he had yesterday, he could have placed much higher at Tulsa, the car is sounding incredible to say the very least. The boys at Sound on Wheels had their Suburbon there with 3 18" kickers and blasted a 149 (Music) in the Bass boxing to win, with second coming in at 142ish. There are a couple locals here that like Sundown Audios 3000d's and both were up at the top of the heap in their classes and drove home with nice trophies. Jake seems to have a good fan base out here as my son is also a Sundown owner and listening to them, I can see why. 

I took a ****load of pics, but when trying to download last night, I got a fatal error from my memory card and it seems I lost them all, which is a real bummer as there were a lot of real nice cars and a few good ones from the woofer toss and other events. Speaking of which (the woofer toss), the games went great until the final round of the 12" toss when one of the contestants decided to hurl his sub like a discus and it stuck on his finger delaying the release and sent it over a fence almost taking the head off a poor woman walking by and landed a few scant feet from a very expensive looking show car. That ended all the fun. There were some great prizes raffled off with all proceeds benefiting Childrens Hospital. You had two options with one set of prizes for any sized donation and a second more expensive stack for donations over $25.00. I played the odds that a lot of the kids there couldn't afford the $25.00 tickets and wound up winning a very nice Focal 27V2 sub for my thinking ahead.

I would like to say Thank You to Bryan from Mile High Sounds, the whole crew at Highline Sounds, Troy from Axxis in Durango (he had a long journey), and to all the people that came and participated as we want and need more events out this way and these guys put together a great show.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes it was fun man, sorry I had to jet out before the end,
Thanks to everyone that suported the show,
I hope to see everyone soon,
Thanks x2 Troy


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

bobditts said:


> how was it?


where the heck were you?????? Too Scared to show up and compete? LOL


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

It_Hertz said:


> where the heck were you?????? Too Scared to show up and compete? LOL


LOL X2


----------

